# S Branch Report?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Can someone let me know how the S Branch is looking? I was planning on heading over there tomorrow but know the area has gotten some rain. Any help is welcome, thanks!


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

According to Gates, it's low and and cooling but fishing well! I'm headed there tomorrow for the day.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

jmarsh said:


> According to Gates, it's low and and cooling but fishing well! I'm headed there tomorrow for the day.


Cool, if you see a Silver Jeep Liberty that is me. I am starting at Chase and will be jumping around to a few spots.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Good luck up there. Let us know how you do.....


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Will do, I'll be at canoe harbor fishing and writing a piece about the South Branch. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Well never made it to the South branch, but i did hit some small creeks and had a riot.... check out some pics at my blog on the link below.


----------

